

Simplicity and collaboration - NateDad
http://dave.cheney.net/2015/03/08/simplicity-and-collaboration

======
dang
_“Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication” — Leonardo da Vinci_

Leonardo didn't say that—it was William Gaddis in his massive novel about art
forgery called _The Recognitions_ , sometimes thought of as the first
postmodern novel. In Leonardo's time "sophistication", had the concept
existed, would have seemed like an obviously bad thing.

I believe it was Steve Jobs who popularized this misattribution, as well as
the pseudo-Picasso one about how great artists steal (which really came from
T.S. Eliot).

